# Scrubber question



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a magfloat scrubber that has been sitting in the corner of my freshwater tank for about 2yrs. I'm wondering if I can just transfer it to my reef tank? It's covered in green dust algae, I could probably get it off with some serious effort but I'd like to see what your opinions are.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*scrubber*

well I would give it a good cleaning using hydrogen peroxide ... then soak it in some vinegar , but honestly for what its worth get a new one , u don't really want to take a chance and scratch the tank with something in it ....
just my opinion


----------

